# Closing Down the Store



## Dave Martell (Oct 20, 2015)

So the day has finally come that I'm forced to close down my online store. Our sales have gone from what was once 6-figures......down......down.......down.....to so low that we're not even covering the current monthly site fees. At this point we're going to cut our losses and drop out of the stone sales game for good. :sad0:


What's going to happen moving forward? I'll just keep plugging away at knife making, handle work, sharpening, repairs, and all that stuff and hope/pray that this continues on. I'll do my best to bring in some items, (like boardwax/felt/diamond spray/etc) once in awhile for sale here on the forums but I can't promise anything, things are very tight here. 


I want to take this opportunity to thank all of our thousands of customers that have supported us over the years, without all of you we couldn't have made it this far and I won't forget! I also want to thank our parents for the help that they've given us, especially in the last 1.5 yrs, we'd have been hosed good without their generosity. 

So that's it for now. Time to make a change.....

Dave


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 20, 2015)

Dang! More bad news on the forum. Sorry to hear this, Dave. Hopefully a few doors will open once this one has closed.


----------



## daveb (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear this Dave.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear this, Dave. Hope the extra time will come in useful somewhere else. Just working on an application for Lancaster - if they hire me, I'll help you out  Not likely, though, very long shot...

Stefan


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey Dave, sorry to hear this. I hope there will be some occasional special-order opportunities--I've enjoyed being able to get some of your stuff . . . I think you have a good sense of the stuff we knife knuts like


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 20, 2015)

Man oh man this sucks...but I do understand. 

I can't properly convey how much I wish you and your family the best of luck during this transition. You were one of the major reasons I chose to get into knives, and that I won't forget.

Now I am going to finish this beer just for you 

karring


----------



## ecchef (Oct 21, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> -if they hire me, I'll help you out
> Stefan



Woooo...a Dave & Stefan collaboration? :bigeek:

Thanks for providing us with great products and services over the years, Dave. Now you can concentrate fully on knife making. :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words and encouragement, it means a lot to me.


Stefan, you better get that job!


----------



## Matus (Oct 21, 2015)

Power to you Dave - I also hope you will turn this into more knives and handles - best wishes for the future!


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 21, 2015)

I've waited to say something...b/c I just can't find the words. sorry that this choice seems to have come unbidden....I hope the other members are right and this just allows you to focus on [email protected]$$ knives!


----------



## eto (Oct 21, 2015)

Good luck Dave. Hope all your future endeavors are as bight and shiny as the Suji you re-handled for me. Still going strong.

Best of luck.
Jason


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 21, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Stefan, you better get that job!



Gotta talk to them this week, may get an internal recommendation. Still a long shot - but Temple may bite. That would mean hammering and sanding weekends 

Stefan


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 21, 2015)

Dave - thx for all you have given to this subject/idea that is sharpening/J-knives ... you and your business are a big part of what got me into sharpening myself and if not for my left coast zip code I would have long since been up to have one of your sharpening tutorials ... still trying to work that out BTW ... Do what you need to do but I am a huge fan of what you provide from a knife maker, sharpening service & general communication side of things ... best of luck but I will also be looking at a knife from you in the not to distant future ... all the best! TjA


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 21, 2015)

Dave,

Sorry to hear this is no longer working out for you. Hopefully it will free up more time for work that is more profitable, fun, and allows more time to spend with the family!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 21, 2015)

Bill13 took the words right out of my mouth. It's unfortunate that things ended up this way, but hopefully this is an opportunity to restructure your portfolio and focus on what is working.

PS - I hope to see a Dave / Stefan collaboration


----------



## Hianyiaw (Oct 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear that it had to end up this way. I missed out on the felt strops and block order and was wondering when it would be up again guess that's no longer a viable option. But yea a Stefan/Dave collaboration will definitely be interesting. All the best in your future endeavours!


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 22, 2015)

God, I hate hearing this Dave.


----------



## Micioarch (Oct 22, 2015)

I wish you all the best for your future.


----------



## SousVideLoca (Oct 22, 2015)

Dave, of all the hats you've worn--knife maker, artist, educator, and more--the one with the poorest fit has always been "salesman." And that isn't a bad thing. You've devoted a lot of time and energy over the years to smashing that hat on and trying to make it stick, but at the end of the day, you're a craftsman. Your skills will _always_ shine more in the shop than in the storefront - pulling the plug on the one aspect of your business that drags you down is not, in any way, a bad thing.

There are plenty of clowns out there pushing rocks they can barely use, and most of them have nothing else to offer. Don't waste your time, and your talent, trying to compete with that.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 22, 2015)

I feel the love. Seriously guys, your posts are uplifting, thank you.


----------



## 77kath (Oct 23, 2015)

I am really sorry. I wanted you to make it.


----------



## Kristoff (Feb 23, 2016)

All the best Dave!

Thanks again for sharpening and fixing my knives all those years ago! You sir, truly are a master at what you do!


----------

